# Speedster S40



## ellbaker (Apr 29, 2007)

Any opinions on the Speedster S40? I am new to road bikes and the specs on this bike look pretty decent. I can pick up an 06 for under $700.


----------



## Innocent Criminal (Sep 24, 2005)

Nevermind, didn't notice this post was a year old.


----------

